# She gets mad when we get home late!!! HELP!!!



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

First of all this is not about my GSD, I love that guy he doesn't give us any trouble at all!!!

However, I have a 5.4lbs earthquake at home called Pritzy! We usually get home around 6pm and find everything ok, she pees in her diaper and plays with her toys and naps all day... BUT, if for whatever reason we get home passed 7pm she will destroy everything and anything she can get a hold of!

We leave her in the hallway with a gate about 3ft tall blocking her from the rest of the house. Well yesterday we got home around 8pm (working overtime) and the house was a mess!!! She jumped over the fence ripped newspaper, ripped her diaper, went potty all over the living room and kitchen... 

How can I train her to stop this behavior??? Again I can leave her in the whole house and she will be a good girl UNLESS we get home late... I know this has something to do with her getting bored but she has plenty of toys! Crate training is out of the question on weekdays since we are gone from 6am-6pm most of the days... should I crate train her on weekends? Any sort of help is greatly appreciated (Just please don't attack me and tell me I'm a bad owner lol)


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

She's a maltipoo and she's about 5 1/2 months if that helps.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

She's not mad, she's bored. Exercise her more in the morning, find something that occupies her longer or get someone to come over and take her out. Or, crate her.

Have you ever looked at one of those timed toy dispensers? That may be a good way to give her something brand new to catch her attention later in the day.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Is keeping a diaper on a dog all day bad for them??
I would think she'd be prone to UTIs from that...?
Are piddle pads out of the question? Also yes, she's probably bored and could benefit from someone coming in on long days and visiting her, etc.


----------



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> She's not mad, she's bored. Exercise her more in the morning, find something that occupies her longer or get someone to come over and take her out. Or, crate her.
> 
> Have you ever looked at one of those timed toy dispensers? That may be a good way to give her something brand new to catch her attention later in the day.


timed toy dispensers ?? Could you post some links?

Thanks!


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Is keeping a diaper on a dog all day bad for them??
> I would think she'd be prone to UTIs from that...?
> Are piddle pads out of the question? Also yes, she's probably bored and could benefit from someone coming in on long days and visiting her, etc.


 
Yes I'm sorry that's what I meant she ripped her piddle pad! There's no way someone can go check on her during the day though... My GSD stays outside so I'm afraid of leaving her outside with him because although he is gentle with her he's big and strong, and I'm afraid he might accidentally hurt her. I cannot believe such a small dog can destroy so much in such little time lol


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> She's not mad, she's bored. Exercise her more in the morning, find something that occupies her longer or get someone to come over and take her out. Or, crate her.
> 
> Have you ever looked at one of those timed toy dispensers? That may be a good way to give her something brand new to catch her attention later in the day.


 
I've never heard of timed toy dispensers! She loves toys so I will definitely look into this! Thank you


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Sapakus said:


> timed toy dispensers ?? Could you post some links?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm having internet issues today so you'll have to google it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Automatic Toy & Treat Dispenser |  General |  Swag The Dog Blog |  Dog-Centric Blogs for Dog Lovers, FetchDog

Kong Time for Dogs Kong Toy Dispenser | ThisNext


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, Lauren. This is the only site that is working consistently for me today.


----------



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

i found those on google, but neither of them have any information on where to buy them.

The KONG Dispenser seems really cool... but its unavailable on Amazon, and i cant find it anywhere else.


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

Sapakus said:


> i found those on google, but neither of them have any information on where to buy them.
> 
> The KONG Dispenser seems really cool... but its unavailable on Amazon, and i cant find it anywhere else.


 
Yes I'm having the same issue!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Hmmm I would contact the manufacturer. Maybe there were discontinued?? Also you might want to consider a dog walker to come out at walk and play with her. This might help her with not being so bored.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

just for the record I did some research on the kong toy dispenser and it has been discontinued so unless u find someone selling a used one your not gonna have any luck getting one. Anyone know of any other timed dispenser items?


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Not sure why crate training is out of the question even if you do work 6am to 6pm? Either have her contained in an area that she can be trust, or the crate works in that function as well. 

@ 5 months, the dog should only be left to roam if it's under supervision...

A few threads below yours:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...d-you-leave-your-gsd-out-crate-full-time.html


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

s14roller said:


> Not sure why crate training is out of the question even if you do work 6am to 6pm? Either have her contained in an area that she can be trust, or the crate works in that function as well.
> 
> @ 5 months, the dog should only be left to roam if it's under supervision...
> 
> ...


 
Doesn't seem ok to leave her in a crate for 12 hrs and expect her to not go potty. I've already contained her in a trusted area. Thank you 

On another note, Max ate half of my "Wipe Your Paws" rug.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

No dog should be left unattended for more than 6 to 7 hours, exercised, walked, disciplined or allowed to remove excess energy through productive (not destructive) means. I'm not telling you you're a bad owner. I'm telling you it's unnatural for a dog and in all honesty, no one should have a dog at all under these circumstances. Your dog is telling you that he/she is used to a routine and when you break that routine, it's driving an already unhealthy situation (dog cooped up in diapers for 12 hours) to a toxic situation (dog cooped up in diapers for 13 hours). Is there any way for you to take your dog with you? 

There is no shame in admitting we can't provide the best for our dogs. I have had to see close friends go through giving up their dog because they were gone for 12+ hours. That dog went back to the breeder and then found a loving home. I nearly had a mental breakdown realizing I almost had to give Denver up due to very painful personal experiences in the past year. I know we all work and have human lives too but our dogs trust and depend on us at least for a routine. I truly emphathize and I hope that you're able to provide a more healthy environment for your dog. 

If anything, have you considered looking for a dog walker in your area? Most good neighbourhoods (suburban) have dog walking advertised. I think there are even numbers you can call or services you can look up if you're in the city. I hope this helps.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

stop getting home late. . crate her.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Do you not have any neighbors you trust to let her out? Family, friends? I have some trusted neighbors here for now (I'm moving next year) and I would trust them like they have trusted me to go into their apartments and take care of their animals or packages and the other way around. Its worked for the 12+ years we have been here. I also have family that have watched my animals in the past while I went on vacation.

Crating is important, and its not cruel either. What you need to do is introduce her to a crate, Puppy Potty Training.

I've read the two Maltese forums before, I would take a look at this from Spoiled Maltese: Is your Maltese housebroken? - Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums, they do use pee pads, crates, etc. for potty training.

Good luck!


----------

